# Best used Diesel pusher



## Declan Kidd

Hi Folks.
               I live in Ontario Canada. I am looking to buy a used diesel pusher. Any advice would be appreciated. I am looking at a 94 Firan on a Spartan Chassis, with a Cummins motor and an Eaton transmission. With 100,000 Km or 66,000 miles. Any thoughts? As to quality, parts availability etc.
Cheers
Declan Kidd djkidd@rogers.com.


----------



## Mehr

Hello Declan ! 
Buying from a lender also allows you the benefit of purchasing with the option of an extended warranty. Private sellers will not often offer this on used diesel pusher motor coaches unless they are able to transfer a current warranty that is still in effect.
http://chrisbrammell.com/


----------

